# Papà/Mamà - con o sin artículo?



## Sylphadora

Hola de nuevo!!

El profe me dijo en clase de italiano que los nombres de los miembros de la familia sí que llevan artículo cuando llevan sufijos (il mio fratellino), tienen adjetivos (il mio caro fratello) o están en plural (i miei fratelli). Pero también me dijo que no se sabe si las palabras "mamà" y "papà" llevan artículo... Eso depende de la zona de Italia, o es que es indistinto?? :?

La gente en Italia se refiere a sus padres como "padre" y "mamma"?? En España no dicen "madre" y "padre", sino "mamá" y "papá". Bueno, eso cuando se dirigen a ellos. Pero cuando hablan de ellos a otras personas dicen "mi madre" y "mi padre", porque "mi mamá" y "mi papá" suena muy muy infantil, incluso para los niños. Pero esto en España, porque creo que en algunos países sudamericanos sí que dicen "mi mamá" y "mi papá", incluso los adultos, y allí suena de lo más normal del mundo.


----------



## claudine2006

Cuando te dirijes directamente a ellos: mamma, papà.
Hablando de ellos se dice: mia madre, mio padre.
Hay gente que dice: la mia mamma, il mio papà (pero queda infantil).


----------



## xeneize

Ejm, antes de que Claudine me reprenda, ejm, aclaro de antemano que lo que voy a escribir vale NOMÁS para Cerdeña 
Bueno, acá los nombres de los familiares NO llevan artículo, nunca.
Se dice "mio fratellino", "mia sorella", "mio padre", etc.
Lo del artículo acá suena a típicamente "continentale", o sea de la península, y, por consiguiente, muy afectado, jaja.
En cambio, "il mio caro fratello" sí lo lleva.
En plural, se dice "i miei fratelli", con artículo, pero "miei sorelle", sin artículo.
No me pregunten por qué, pero acá es así 
"papá" es Cerdeña no se estila casi nunca, suena pituco, o bien, otra vez, "italiano".
Bueno, algunos niños por influjo de la tv lo dicen, pero la forma de acá es "babbo", nomás, que se usa, aparte de acá, también en Toscana y Umbria.
Diferentemente de Toscana, pero, no lleva el artículo, nunca!! 
"mio babbo" y "mia mamma", así nomás.
Sin el posesivo, igual sin artículo: "mamma" y "babbo", nunca "la mamma" o "il babbo".
Como ves, el uso sardo es parecido al español.
También, no se pone el artículo para "nonna" y "nonno": acá se dice "nonna mi ha detto che...." mientras en español sería "la abuela me dijo que...".
Y es normal decir así, acá "mio padre" y "mia madre" se usa menos.
Como aparte Cerdeña sé nomás como hablan en Sicilia, te voy a decir lo que usan ahí.
Ahí sí ponen los artículos, pero en plural:
"le mie sorelle", pero "mia sorella", sin artículo.
Ponen el artículo delante de mamá: dicen "la mamma mi ha detto che...", pero no delante de papá: "papá mi ha detto che....".
Lo ponen delante de nonna y nonno: "la nonna", "il nonno".
Y en Sicilia decir "mia mamma" y "mio padre" se usa menos, prefieren "mia madre" y "mio padre".
De todas formas, que yo sepa, nadie en Italia, en ningún lugar, exceptuando usos muy arcaicos, llama a sus padres "padre" o "madre", sino "papá/babbo" y "mamma", nomás.
Tenés razón, "mi papá" y "mi mamá" en América es más común que en España, pero en Argentina más común aún sería "mi viejo/a" o "mis viejos".
chau


----------



## xeneize

perdoná, un error, es "mie" sorelle, por supuesto, y no "miei"


----------



## xeneize

otro furcio, en la frase de Sicilia lo que se usa poco es "mia mamma" y "mio papá", mientras en Cerdeña se usa muchísimo "mia mamma" y "mio babbo".


----------



## claudine2006

Muy bien, Xeneize. Lo que yo puse se refería al italiano estandard y, como bien sabes, hay muchas diferencias regionales. Muy interesante lo que has contado de Cerdeña.


----------



## xeneize

Bueno Claudine, de todas formas por lo que pusiste el uso coincidiría, exceptuando lo de "la mia mamma/il mio papá".


----------



## claudine2006

xeneize said:


> Bueno Claudine, de todas formas por lo que pusiste el uso coincidiría, exceptuando lo de "la mia mamma/il mio papá".


Es verdad. 
En cuanto lleguen otros italianos por aquí ya nos hablarán de los usos en su zona.


----------



## Sylphadora

Muchas gracias a los 2 por las respuestas!! Es muy interesante. En italiano estándar es como en español. Pero lo de Cerdeña es muy curioso, sobre todo lo de que se dice "i miei fratelli" y "mie sorelle" :?

Por cierto, mi profesor me había hablado de la palabra "babbo", pero no me dijo que fuera de ninguna zona concreta. A lo mejor se dice en más sitos aparte de Cerdeña. Es una palabra muy graciosa!! XD

Tengo una pregunta que no tiene nada que ver con todo esto... Qué significa "pituco"? :? Por el contexto deduzco que es cursi o infantil, pero el DRAE dice esto:

* 1.     * adj. despect. coloq._ Arg._,_ Bol._,_ Chile_,_ Ec._,_ Par._ y_ Ur._ *presumido*      (‖ que se compone o arregla mucho). U. t. c. s*
2.     * adj. coloq._ Perú._ Dicho de una persona: De clase alta. U. t. c. s.

Y no sé si es lo que has querido decir :/


----------



## claudine2006

Sylphadora said:


> Muchas gracias a los 2 por las respuestas!! Es muy interesante. En italiano estándar es como en español. Pero lo de Cerdeña es muy curioso, sobre todo lo de que se dice "i miei fratelli" y "mie sorelle" :?
> 
> Por cierto, mi profesor me había hablado de la palabra "babbo", pero no me dijo que fuera de ninguna zona concreta. A lo mejor se dice en más sitos aparte de Cerdeña. Es una palabra muy graciosa!! XD


Por lo que sé, babbo en dialecto de Sicilia significa tonto (ya nos lo confirmarán). La palabra se usa en algunas zonas, entre ellas la Toscana.


----------



## xeneize

Hola Sylphadora, "pituco" lo usé con el sentido de "afectado, presumido, pijo".
Sí, es correcto para indicar una persona de clase alta, pero no simplemente de clase alta, sino que también presume de serlo, como "pijo" en España.
Y el Rae pone Perú, pero se usa también en Argentina y creo en otros países.
Por "cursi", más precisamente, me parece que en Argentina sería "pisiútico".
En cuanto a lo que pusiste, bueno, sí, ese es el uso de acá, "i miei fratelli" se dice, pero "le mie sorelle" no lo escuché nunca, y al oirlo en Sicilia me llamó la atención....
Respecto de "babbo", se estila en Cerdeña, Toscana y Umbria, que yo sepa, nomás.
En Cerdeña creo que cuajó debido al influjo del sardo, donde "babbu" es la única palabra para designar el padre (no existe ni siquiera "padre").
Chau


----------



## xeneize

exacto, en Sicilia, y no tan solo en siciliano sino también hablando en italiano, "babbo" es "tonto".
Por eso respecto del padre suena mal ahí ; )
Pero "Babbo Natale" sí lo dicen....

Che Claudine, lo de antes que me ibas a reprender, por supuesto era en broma, ya lo habrás entendido ; )


----------



## xeneize

en Sicilia, también existe el verbo respectivo: "babbiare", o sea boludear o huevear, en Argentina, esto es, decir tonterias.


----------



## Silvia10975

Non può mancare allora la Toscana chiamata in causa! 
Noi usiamo colloquialmente babbo e mamma, parlando di loro con altre persone si usa l'articolo (nelle varie province viene elisa o la vocale o la consonante dell'articolo – per il babbo –  e la vocale del possessivo: i' mi' babbo / 'l mi' babbo, la mi' mamma), mentre se ci rivolgiamo a persone con cui non c'è confidenza o sono di altre regioni preferiamo – preferisco... – usare mio padre, mia madre/mia mamma, senza articolo.
Ciao! Silvia.


----------



## Cecilio

xeneize said:


> otro *furcio*, en la frase de Sicilia lo que se usa poco es "mia mamma" y "mio papá", mientras en Cerdeña se usa muchísimo "mia mamma" y "mio babbo".



Hola, xene, tengo curiosidad por saber qué es eso del "furcio". Por cierto, yo también tuve que buscar en el diccionario lo de "pituco".


----------



## xeneize

Hola Cecilio, un "furcio" sería un error escribiendo o hablando, debido a una confusión...Nada que ver con el femenino de España, tranqui
No sé cómo se podría llamar también...una equivocación, y qué más?...
Un lapsus, eso.
Chau


----------



## Cecilio

xeneize said:


> Hola Cecilio, un "furcio" sería un error escribiendo o hablando, debido a una confusión...Nada que ver con el femenino de España, tranqui
> No sé cómo se podría llamar también...una equivocación, y qué más?...
> Un lapsus, eso.
> Chau



Pero, ¿esa palabra existe en español? No la he oído nunca.


----------



## xeneize

Por supuesto existe, pero no en España, claro...


----------



## Gianma

Hola a todos. Creo que "babbo" como "papá" es una palabra utilizada también en Emilia-Romagna.

Ciao!


----------



## xeneize

Tenés razón, a mí también me parece así....Creo que lo oí decir a Valentino Rossi, que es de Marche cerca de Romagna...


----------



## Cecilio

xeneize said:


> Por supuesto existe, pero no en España, claro...



En el diccionario de la RAE no está. Ese diccionario incluye un gran número de americanismos, por ejemplo "pituco". Pero "furcio" no está.


----------



## Cristina.

Furcio es una palabra "lunfarda".
http://lunfa2000.googlepages.com/aal2.htm
Dicc.lunfardo
Espero que los  link os sirvan para el futuro.
Ciao!


----------



## xeneize

Eso de que no está en el Rae no quiere decir nada. No está reconocido, pero existe. No tenés ni idea de cuántas palabras no están admitidas en el Rae... Sobre todo de Hispanoamérica, pero también de España.
La mayoría extranjerismos, pero no únicamente.
Hace poco tuve que hacer una recopilación por un trabajo, y es una suma impresionante.
Así que, no tomaría a la Rae como referencia, ni ahí.
Si querés atenerte al español que mandan los capitostes académicos, en ese caso sí tenés que referirte a la Rae...
Si en cambio querés averiguar el español hablado realmente, tomá como referencia Google, acaso, no la Rae.
Otra cosa: la Rae se equivoca muy a menudo tan en la procedencia de las palabras como en su significado, sobre todo en los americanismos, digo.
Muchísimas de las palabras que pone como de otros lugares de América, se dicen también en Argentina, por ejemplo. De hecho, la Rae incluye un montón de palabras tildadas de uruguayismos, sin poner que se dicen en Argentina también, mirá vos!
Quedate tranquilo que aparte furcio hay muchisimas palabras más usadas en Argentina que no están en ese diccionario, ponele la firma.


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, ese diccionario está bien, pero manéjenlo con cuidado, no lo tomen al pie de la letra, que muchas palabras de las que pone ya no se dicen o están anticuadas.
En cambio, furcio, aunque sea de origen lunfardo, ahora me parece que se extendió al lenguaje común, aparece en diarios etc, y tendría que tener entrada en un buen diccionario, porque es palabras común y corriente.


----------



## xeneize

es palabra, no palabras, claro


----------



## xeneize

viste, ese fue un furcio


----------



## Cecilio

Ya sé de sobra que el diccionario de la RAE tiene muchas imperfecciones pero en el caso de los americanismos es bastante útil. Es imposible que exista un diccionario que reúna todas las palabras que se usan en el ámbito lingüístico del español,  para eso haría falta un "megadiccionario". El hecho de que "furcio" no aparezca en el diccionario de la RAE me sirve a mí para entender que esa palabra tiene un uso MUY LOCAL, MUY RESTRINGIDO. Ese dato, por imperfecto, retocable o rvisable que sea, me resulta útil, y creo que también le resulta útil a quienes aprenden español, por ejemplo los foreros italianos que utilizan este foro.

Ahora bien, si hay alguien interesado en aprender español lunfardo, eso sería otro cantar.


----------



## xeneize

Y dale con el lunfardo... te aseguro que furcio no es lunfardo, hoy en día, en Europa se tacha de lunfardo todo argentinismo, y muchas veces no se tiene ni idea del lunfardo.
Muchas palabras lunfardas fueron incorporadas al lenguaje común, otras desaparecieron.
Furcio no desapareció, y no es de uso restringido ni muy local, aunque los académicos no lo hayan recopilado.
El diccionario Rae es bueno y útil, pero en cuanto a los americanismos deja mucho que desear.
Acá nadie habla de aprender lunfardo, se habla de aprender español.
O sea, todo el español, si no yerro, no él de España nomás...
Y furcio no es más local ni restringido de palabras como "majo", por ejemplo.
Vos no lo dirías que "majo" es restringido? para la mayoría de los hispanohablantes en cambio sí lo es.
Se usa en España nomás, así como muchísimas palabras más.
Si furcio es restringido, esas también lo son.
Es más, lo son mucho más: porque en ese caso son utilizadas por unos esacasos 40 millones de personas (quitales los que no hablan comúnmente español por hablar otros idiomas del Estado), en el otro caso, en muchas ocasiones, por unos 200 millones....mirá vos la diferencia.
Un extranjero que aprenda español tendrá más interés en aprender las palabras y las formas utilizadas por 200 millones de hablantes, o bien aquellas que emplean unos escasos 40?....
De todas formas, "furcio" no es utilizado, que yo sepa, fuera de Argentina, pero, aún restringiendo su ámbito a Argentina únicamente, los que lo usan son más de 30 millones de persones, o sea, tantos cuantos son los que usan "majo".
Por eso, si "furcio" es "muy local, muy restringido", como erróneamente pusiste vos, también "majo" lo es.
Cuál es la única diferencia en todo esto??...
que a "majo" la Rae le dio cabida, a "furcio" no.
Por eso te digo, la Rae está bien para el español de España, de hecho la academia es "española", no "hispanoamericana"...
También puede valer para el español de América, pero muchas palabras no las pone, y son palabras de uso, frecuentes, normativas, aceptadas.
Para nada "restringidas".
Así que, mejor dale una vichada a Google, de vez en cuando, y no te fijes en el Rae.


----------



## xeneize

algunos furcios: no es más local ni restringido QUE palabras...

y la anterior "e" de "él" no lleva acento

escasos, no "esacasos"

bueno, unos cuantos


----------



## Cecilio

Sigo sin saber los que significa "furcio"...

Por lo demás, es evidente que en estos foros se intenta utilizar un lenguaje estándar, huyendo de cosas que sean excesivamente locales. Yo al menos lo hago. Y así sale todo chachi, y mola mazo (¿qué te parecen estos localismos españoles? No creo que estén en el diccionario, ni creo que tengan mucho lugar en este foro, a no ser que vengan a cuento).

Ahora bien, cada uno que haga lo que quiera. Mi pregunta era simple: ¿qué significa "furcio"? Lo he buscado en el diccionario y no lo he encontrado.


----------



## xeneize

Ah, por supuesto "vichada" no lo vas a encontrar en el Rae...esa sí, es una forma bien coloquial para decir "una mirada", "un vistazo", se habrá entendido por el contexto.


----------



## xeneize

Te equivocás, fetén sí está, y también molar...
Te lo dije, los españoles están casi todos, los americanos ni ahí, fiate...
"Mazo" en este sentido no está, pero yo lo oí en Madrid nomás, ya en Valladolid no se dice, esa sí que es una forma re local.
No "furcio", como te lo tengo que explicar que "furcio" es estándar en Argentina, así como "majo" en España??
vos no pondrías "majo" en este forum??..
lo mismo para furcio.
"Fetén" y lo que pusiste vos no tienen nada que ver, yo no puse "garca", "falluto" o "chabón", es distinto.
Furcio es estándar porque aparece en la prensa, dondequiera, es estándar de Argentina, aunque en el Rae no esté.
Y como acá se trata del español, él de Argentina está re bien, así como todas las demás variedades.
En cuanto a "furcio", como es que me preguntás el significado todavía??..si ya lo puse en la página anterior..
Quiere decir "equivocación hecha hablando o escribiendo, error, lapsus", mirá atrás y lo verás.


----------



## xeneize

otra vez puse "el" con acento, aunque no lo lleve en ese caso.


----------



## kolya97

xeneize said:


> otra vez puse "el" con acento, aunque no lo lleve en ese caso.


 
Hola, para corregir errores puedes usar la función "edit". Saludos.


----------



## xeneize

Ah, sí....gracias!


----------



## Hidrocálida

Hola:
En Mèxico tambien utilizamos la palabra *furcio * con el mismo significado que da Xeneize.
Saludos
EDIT
Hubò incluso un programa de television llamado Furcio ,donde mostraban las equivocaciones de los actores .
http://www.esmas.com/furcio


----------



## Sylphadora

Pues "furcio" no, pero "furcia" existe aquí en España, aunque con un significado bien distinto... XD


----------



## Neuromante

Antes que nada:
Yo conocía "Babbo" con el significado de "Papa"


Sobre la discución, ya que dos no hacen un debate, y discutir no implica asesinarse mutuamente:

Creo que habría que distinguir entre palabras que se usan en un lugar determinado y no son español y los localismos, que sí son españoles. El diccionario de la RAE creo recordar que es panhispánico, no por que sea una imposición, sino porque  está refrendado por todas las academias de la lengua española. En todo caso existe existe otro, publicado por la academia, del que no recuerdo el nombre que aclara las dudas entre las diversas formas del español.
A mí me parece válida qualquier forma (Ya he tenido varias discuciones al respecto en el foro) pero siendo este un foro bilingüe creo que se deberían evitar las formas que se puedan identificar como de una sola zona. Otra cosa sería el nombrarlas aclarando que son modos regionales.

Y repetir que el diccionario de la RAE trae el vocabulario oficial para todo el territorio hispanoparlante, de hecho se modifica cada dos o tres años para ajustarlo al uso diario,


----------



## sweetbanshee

Aquì en Sicilia la palabra "babbo" tiene el significado de "tonto" y "babbaria" de "tonterìa" 
Ademàs, en Messina (no sè si en toda la Sicilia) se dice "babbu longu" con el significado de muy muy tonto


----------



## Sylphadora

sweetbanshee said:


> Aquí en Sicilia la palabra "babbo" tiene el significado de "tonto" y "babbaria" de "tontería"
> Además, en Messina (no sé si en toda la Sicilia) se dice "babbu longu" con el significado de muy muy tonto



Recuerda q el acento q tenemos en español se escribe xa el otro lado!! 
Es curioso lo de la palabra "babbaria". Aquí hay una marca de geles de ducha y cosas así q se llama Babaria. Solo tiene una "b" en la segunda sílaba, pero suena casi igual!! Ja ja ja!! XD


----------



## xeneize

Neuromante said:


> Antes que nada:
> Yo conocía "Babbo" con el significado de "Papa"
> 
> 
> Sobre la discución, ya que dos no hacen un debate, y discutir no implica asesinarse mutuamente:
> 
> Creo que habría que distinguir entre palabras que se usan en un lugar determinado y no son español y los localismos, que sí son españoles. El diccionario de la RAE creo recordar que es panhispánico, no por que sea una imposición, sino porque está refrendado por todas las academias de la lengua española. En todo caso existe existe otro, publicado por la academia, del que no recuerdo el nombre que aclara las dudas entre las diversas formas del español.
> A mí me parece válida qualquier forma (Ya he tenido varias discuciones al respecto en el foro) pero siendo este un foro bilingüe creo que se deberían evitar las formas que se puedan identificar como de una sola zona. Otra cosa sería el nombrarlas aclarando que son modos regionales.
> 
> Y repetir que el diccionario de la RAE trae el vocabulario oficial para todo el territorio hispanoparlante, de hecho se modifica cada dos o tres años para ajustarlo al uso diario,


 

No volvamos a salir del hilo, Neuromante....
El Rae será panhispanico, pero muchas de las palabras que se usan en América y son estándar no están.
"Furcio" es una de esas...
No creo se pueda tachar de "localismo" una expresión que se usa en unos 20 países y en España no.....Será "localismo" lo de España que no la usan 
Como viste, nuestra amiga nos puso que "furcio" se usa también en México.
Igual, ustedes también ponen muchas palabras que en América no se usan en ningún sitio, y a mí me viene bien, así que voy a seguir poniendo las de Argentina, que muchas veces están difunidas en otros países también.
Si alguien no me entiende, con mucho gusto se lo voy a explicar, y esto sirve, me parece, para aumentar la difusión de las palabras del español, de cualquier lado sea.
Si nos conformáramos con utilizar las palabras comunes, estaríamos fritos...
No entiendo tu diferencia entre palabras españolas y no, ya que por supuesto acá nadie nunca puso palabras que no fueran del español.
Saludos


----------



## claudine2006

sweetbanshee said:


> Aquí en Sicilia la palabra "babbo" tiene el significado de "tonto" y "babbaria" de "tontería"
> Además, en Messina (no sé si en toda la Sicilia) se dice "babbu longu" con el significado de muy muy tonto


Grazie per la conferma!!



Sylphadora said:


> Recuerda que el acento que tenemos en español se escribe para el otro lado!!
> Es curioso lo de la palabra "babbaria". Aquí hay una marca de geles de ducha y cosas así que se llama Babaria. Solo tiene una "b" en la segunda sílaba, pero suena casi igual!! Ja ja ja!! XD


Por favor, no uses las abreviaciones de los sms o te llamarán la atención.


----------



## sweetbanshee

Sylphadora said:


> Recuerda q el acento q tenemos en español se escribe xa el otro lado!!
> Es curioso lo de la palabra "babbaria". Aquí hay una marca de geles de ducha y cosas así q se llama Babaria. Solo tiene una "b" en la segunda sílaba, pero suena casi igual!! Ja ja ja!! XD



Gracias!... No lo sabía... y en mi teclado están sólo las dos "e" con acento (é y è), pero otras vocales tienen sólo un acento!
Tendría que buscarlas en mi ordenador... -.-

Pero creo que "tu" Babaria no suena casi igual a "mi" Babbaria, porque tienes que leerla "Babbarìa"  En tu palabra el acento se pone sobre la segunda "a".. es correcto?


----------



## Sylphadora

Pues sí!! La sílaba tónica es la segunda. De todas formas, si lo lee un italiano se queda a cuadros!!  XD


----------



## xeneize

claudine2006 said:


> Grazie per la conferma!!
> 
> Ah, mirá, entonces no te fiaste de mi palabra??
> 
> Bueno, es broma


----------



## xeneize

Sylphadora said:


> Pues sí!! La sílaba tónica es la segunda. De todas formas, si lo lee un italiano se queda a cuadros!! XD


 

Tal vez no, Sylpha....Yo apuesto un siciliano nomás...
Para los demás, esa palabras no querría decir nada...


----------

